# equilibrium massage pads - anyone using these?



## tangotime (11 December 2008)

I am toying with the idea of treating my ponies to an Equilibrium massage pad for x-mas. I like to use it mainly for general warm up and warm down, none of mine has a back problem. Is anyone using these and would like to share their experience? How do they compare to Equissage?

Thanks


----------



## hedgehog1 (11 December 2008)

i love mine and the horses seem to as well, they seem alot looser, one of mine in particular. 
Way more of sensible option price wise to the equissage and is brilliant for stay-away shows if you have a highly strung horse to get them to chill out.  I'd definatley recommend one. The horses always perk up when they see it coming!!


----------



## kerilli (11 December 2008)

there was a post on this a few days ago.
i bought one at Burghley, use it daily on my mare. not sure if it's made a difference as she was on hols when i started with it, but i think it's working, and am sure it can't do any harm!
btw, i think it is much better than the Equissage (despite huge price difference!) because Equissage has the heavy battery offset so pulls to one side. Also, when i went towards the stable with the equissage, the horses would go and hide in the corner. they don't with the Equilibrium.


----------



## Kenzo (11 December 2008)

I did a post about these at the start of this week, got some good feedback, our local saddler hires them out for £25.00 for the week so I'm going to give it a go and then I think I might treat Mackenzie to one, my friend has one also and she says its brilliant, not too pricey neither.


----------



## Drummer (11 December 2008)

I am thinking of getting one to, want to see what my bonus is first though if at all.  But Frogpool are seeling them and you get the magnet back pad for free which are worth about £80 I think?


----------



## Foxfolly (11 December 2008)

I got one, have used it a few times and he definitely enjoys it!!

Haven't really used it enough to say if it works but the first time I used it he didn't feel so tense through his back. So I guess thats promising!!

I'm doing dressage on saturday and plan to use it on him prior to getting on. Also going schooling tonight in prep for sat too so I'm going to put it on him in the trailer on the journey there!!


----------



## jojo180 (11 December 2008)

i have one and monty falls asleep with it and taz enjoys it, i use mine 3 times a week. monty definately feels slightly more relaxed and looser when i ride him now.


----------



## only_me (11 December 2008)

i have asked for one for xmas, basically because of all the raving reviews on here


----------



## MrsMozart (11 December 2008)

Well, that's Easter pressie to self sorted


----------



## checkmate1 (12 December 2008)

Yep I've got one and it gets the thumbs up from my and Indie


----------



## tangotime (12 December 2008)

Hi everyone.

Thanks for all your replies, the general very positive feedback did convince me to order one.


----------

